# Lyle's Black Treacle



## mje1980 (30/4/10)

Hey guys i found this in the supermarket a while back. I plan to use it in a plain bitter to see if i can taste it in the final beer. 450g in a single batch. Will update. 

Anyone used it?


----------



## white.grant (30/4/10)

mje1980 said:


> Hey guys i found this in the supermarket a while back. I plan to use it in a plain bitter to see if i can taste it in the final beer. 450g in a single batch. Will update.
> 
> Anyone used it?




I have some in the fermentable cupboard next to some blackstrap molasses I found on my travels. Was going to subjectively compare them both with the CSR treacle and then thinking about doing an "old peculiar" type of recipe.

cheers

grant


----------



## mje1980 (30/4/10)

Grantw said:


> I have some in the fermentable cupboard next to some blackstrap molasses I found on my travels. Was going to subjectively compare them both with the CSR treacle and then thinking about doing an "old peculiar" type of recipe.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant




Grant, from what i've read here, the CSR stuff is a lot more harsh than the lyle's. There is a "lyle's golden syrup" thread for a bit more info. Havent found one on the dark treacle though. 

CHeers.


----------



## white.grant (30/4/10)

mje1980 said:


> Grant, from what i've read here, the CSR stuff is a lot more harsh than the lyle's. There is a "lyle's golden syrup" thread for a bit more info. Havent found one on the dark treacle though.
> 
> CHeers.




Yes the golden syrup is something else all together. 

The theakstone's old peculier recipe I have calls for Lyles dark treacle, and I've got a recipe for Kotbusser beer that wants blackstrap molasses. I've always wanted to satisfy myself as to the difference between them all. Love the Lyles packaging in any case.

cheers

grant


----------



## mje1980 (4/7/10)

Just popped the lid off mine. Oh wow, intense!!. Very much like molasses. Im toying with adding it to a dubbel im about to do. Never done one, so im thinking of doing it. Wont add any xtal though. The lid didn't wanna go back on so i'll use it soon. Who knows. I'll update


----------



## stillscottish (4/7/10)

mje1980 said:


> Hey guys i found this in the supermarket a while back. I plan to use it in a plain bitter to see if i can taste it in the final beer. 450g in a single batch. Will update.



450g in a single batch? Will taste!!

Just used that amount in a strong stout. Even with 500g roast barley it's still a little "treacley" Quite a lot really. I'm hoping it'll mellow a bit with time.


----------



## BjornJ (4/7/10)

I was planning to use 100-150 gr in a Porter but after advice from several on here that it may be too much, I dropped it to 50 gr. That was in 30 litres of beer into the fermenter, so 450 gr sounds like a lot.

Bjorn


----------



## moonshine (4/7/10)

The last stout i made used 250g HT molasses and 150g Black strap molasses and you could definitely taste it. Treacle is a bit more mild though (closer to the HT than the Black strap)


----------



## mje1980 (5/7/10)

Cheers guys, im putting together an old peculiar style recipe, and i'll use it in that instead of a belgian. Keen to see how it goes. Will update.


----------



## Rod (5/7/10)

Now in the fermenter 

Dad's Old Peculiar

1 can Coopers Dark Ale
460g Light LME 
100g DLME 
35g Molasses
350g dextrose
1kg Brew enhancer #2
15g Fuggles bittering hops 
15g Fuggles Finishing hops
Safale S04 yeast

Add all ingredients except hops to 4 litres water

Bring to boil 
Add bittering hops at 60 min
Add finishing hops at 5 min

Bulk Priming: 100g of treacle with water 

26 litres

SG 1048

I got the recipe from

Old Peculiar ( from forum member hazard )

1 tin Muntons Scottish Heavy Ale
Dark DME 500g
Corn Sugar (dextrose) 350g
Soft Brown sugar 1kg
finishing hops fuggles 15g
Safale S04 yeast
Add water to 20L

Priming: Add 100g of treacle with water - probably only works if your are bulk priming. I added 1 teaspoon to each long neck and carbonation came out spot on. 

I did not want to use brown sugar so substituted the 1 kg of brown sugar 
with the brew enhancer and 35 gram of molasses ( google said brown sugar was 3.5% molasses )

I added 460g Light LME 
100g DLME 
instead of the dark malt extract because I had it

Used the coopers dark ale because my LHBS does not carry muntons

went to 26 litres because the SG at 25 litres suggested a 6% Alc , only want 5% or less


----------



## Rod (5/7/10)

racked today after 4 days 

gravity 1014

tastes good

will have to buy some Theakstons to compare

maybe a 4 pack to be sure


----------

